# Spanish Psalter



## py3ak (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't want to say too much at this point, but I have just had the very exciting news that there is a real possibility that a complete Psalter, patterned on the Geneva Psalter, could be published in Spanish.

The project is still in opening phases, but I wanted to ask for your prayers for this. I suppose most on the board are agreed that singing the Psalms is at least a vital part of worship, and something that is for the strengthening of the church. Well, in Spanish there has never, to my knowledge, been a complete Psalter. This would be a great step forward towards ongoing reformation. Please pray that God would bless this endeavor and that very soon churches would at least have that option. Pray also that God would stir people up to desire to sing His praises in this way.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2006)

Praise God for this work! 

This Spanish Metrical Psalter may be of some interest as well.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, I had seen that. Unfortunately it is far from complete, there are occasional gaps in the text and some bad translation. So it's better than nothing, but the Spanish-speaking church needs a much better option.


----------

